
Research estimates vaping is at least 95% less harmful than smoking - bonif
https://www.gov.uk/government/news/phe-health-harms-campaign-encourages-smokers-to-quit
======
jostmey
How did they determine vaping is 95% less harmful than smoking? I don't see
references to the methods they used to make this assessment. Where did that
number come from? As far as I can tell, the number was just made up!

~~~
meikos
You do know the number 95% comes very frequently from statistical analysis
right?

~~~
JeremyBanks
You know putting "right" at the end turns your comment from helpful to
dickish, right?

------
kuhhk
I don’t see how many different types of “juice” they tested, maybe I missed
it? I always hear (on HN) that it is certain types of flavored juice that is
the most harmful, so I’m interested in _which one(s)_ they tested

------
tigershark
I call bullshit, they can’t just put out numbers like this. I remember that
one of the last times that I stopped smoking happened because I was literally
overdosing on nicotine from vaping almost continuously while drinking. I
stopped for almost one year at the time because I was completely nauseated by
vaping. I think that night was much worse than anything I smoked before,
probably comparable to a red Marlboro smoked cutting the filter out (thanks
Stephen king and the black tower.. -.- )

~~~
jostmey
Hey, big tobacco is dead but welcome to era of big-vape!

------
sosilkj
Heavily editorialized HN title. The "research" mentioned in the article is not
discussed in any detail, nor is any reference provided.

------
imchillyb
No sources or study data included with the article.

This is not news, this is propaganda.

------
Udik
I don't get why it is so difficult to check this. At this point there is
probably a good amount of people that has been exclusively vaping for the past
10 or 20 years, after decades of smoking. The statistics for lung cancer and
other smoke-related illnesses 10 or 20 years after quitting smoking completely
should be already well known. It should be enough to compare the two to
understand the difference in harm between smoking and vaping?

------
perfmode
Phillip Morris owns Juul now, so it doesn’t surprise me that there might be
efforts to throw smoking under the bus globally.

~~~
LancerSykera
Altria, not Phillip Morris, bought a 35% stake, not full ownership.

~~~
gomox
Altria is Phillip Morris Inc's new name.

------
onetimemanytime
So it could be 99.99% but they are holding back...better to be pleasantly
surprised. :)

Isn't it ironic that Philip Morris owns a nice chuck of Juul that aims to get
rid of smoking. My guess is that they'll milk this for decades and then pay a
small % of their profit to settle claims. Then they'll jump on another
bandwagon, maybe buy El Chapo's Select. Rinse, repeat.

------
user5994461
Misleading title. That's just a filling sentence in the middle of the article.

------
jaybna
Now contains 100% less radium...

